# Was mach ich da nur?



## Frank1960 (22. Nov. 2010)

Hallo,

als Neuling habe ich mal eine Frage.
Ich habe diesen Teich übernommen und weiß jetzt nicht was ich damit machen soll.

 

Wie ich sehen konnte, sind da kleine Fische drin und es gibt eine Pumpe und Filter.
Pumpe und Filter liegen noch in der Garage und ich weiß nicht, ob die Sachen funktionieren.

PS: Die Angaben in meinem Profil stimmen nicht aber es ist mein Traum und ich mußte bei der Anmeldung ja was schreiben.


----------



## Nikolai (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Dummi, Vorname??

Du hast ja Deinen Traum beschrieben. Da hilft nur Eines: Neuen Teich bauen!!!!!
Den vorhandenen Teich kannst Du ja weiterhin als Filterteich benutzen, oder in einem Bachlauf integrieren.
Die vorhandenen Fische werden es schwer haben, über den Winter zu kommen. 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Frank1960 (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Nikolai



Nikolai schrieb:


> Die vorhandenen Fische werden es schwer haben, über den Winter zu kommen.



Der Vorbesitzer hat den Teich schon über 6 Jahre und lt. dem Nachbarn sind die Fische da schon genau so lange drin, also warum sollten sie es nicht über den Winter schaffen?

Das Wasser ist sauber ( klar ) keine sichtbaren Algen, stinkt auch nicht usw.!


Ach so, mein Name ist Frank.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank,
erst einmal herzlich willkommen in diesem Forum!
Der Grund, warum Nikolai meint, daß die vorhandenen Fische es über den Winter schwerhaben könnten, ist darin zu suchen, daß Nikolai davon ausgeht, daß der Teich nicht tief genug ist.... was durchaus auch zutreffen könnte.
Normalerweise braucht es eine Teichtiefe von gut 1,20 m, um sicher zu gewährleisten, daß Fische den Winter unbeschadet im Teich überstehen.
Vll. kannst Du ja mit einem Zollstock mal die Tiefe eruieren und dann kannst Du bestimmt auch die Länge und Breite feststellen, um die etwaige Wassermenge zu ermitteln.
Wir haben alle mal angefangen... wir z.B. auch erst vor 1 1/2 Jahren, also bange machen gilt nicht.
Lies Dir doch bitte mal das hier vorhandene Basiswissen durch, da werden viele Anfängerfragen sehr ausführlich beantwortet.
Ich drück' Dir fest die Daumen, daß Deine Fische den Winter gut überstehen, vll.. wird er ja auch gar nicht so arg, wie viele derzeit behaupten.
Und wenn Sachen unklar sind, höflich angefragt wirst Du immer eine erschöpfende Antwort erhalten.


----------



## Limnos (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hi

Wenn die Chance besteht, dass aus der Nähe Lurche zuwandern können, wäre das auch ein guter Teich für sie. Dabei denke ich weniger an solche, die im Teich überwintern (__ Frösche) sondern eher an solche, die ihn als Laichteich benutzen (__ Kröten, __ Molche). __ Libellen oder andere Wasserinsekten werden sich schon von selbst einstellen.An Pflanzen wären Kleinbleibende zu empfehlen: Zwergsseerose, __ Seekanne, __ Zwergrohrkolben, Simsen, __ Wasserpest. __ Wasserschlauch. Als Randbepflanzung z.B. Bergenie, Sedum, um den Rand zu verdecken

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## hoboo34 (22. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Die Schüssel dürfte nicht mehr haben als 80cm Tiefe. Da wird es knackig für die "Beschuppten".
Wie schon angesprochen: Gib uns mal die Ausmessungen durch.


----------



## Frank1960 (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Die Schüssel dürfte nicht mehr haben als 80cm Tiefe.
> Gib uns mal die Ausmessungen durch.



Hallo Frank


Ich habe in meinem Profil die Angaben korrigiert. 
War gestren extra noch mal am Teich und habe die Tiefe nachgemessen.
Die Länge ist 2,8 m, die Breite ist 1,6 m.
Die Fische sehen aus wie __ Stichlinge, nur wieviele es sind kann ich nicht sagen, nur soviel, der Teich ist jetzt seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Filter und das Wasser ist glasklar.

Ich will auch jetzt keine weitere Diskusion über Fische, sondern Tips, wie ich z.B. den Rand schöner machen kann und wie ich an den steilen Wänden eine vernünftige Bepflanzung bekomme.

Es grüßt Frank


----------



## Annett (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Moin Frank.

Den Beitrag von Thias hast Du ja vielleicht schon gefunden? https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/22228

Bei einer Teichschale ist es immer etwas schwierig, aber nicht unmöglich...

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=34830/?q=teichrand#post34830
Besser kann doch so ein Rand nicht verschwinden, oder? 

Ist es bei Dir eher sonnig? Dann solltest Du es in betracht ziehen, etwas schattenspendendes, wie bspw. Miscanthus (Chinaschilf) zu pflanzen. Muss ja nicht gleich das 3m große sein. 
Auch andere Gräser machen sich sehr hübsch am Teichrand und schaffen ein Mikroklima, dass die Besiedlung durch Moose begünstigt (höhere Luftfeuchtigkeit + Schatten). 

Eine Bepflanzung an den Rändern IM Teich wird schwierig. Ufermatten und Co. dürfen keinen Kontakt zur umliegenden Erde haben, sonst saugen sie Dir den Teich leer. 
Wenn im Teich keine schmale Pflanzstufe ist, auf welcher Du etwas befestigen kannst, dann bleibt Dir nur Tannenwedel, 1 Halbzwergseerose oder __ Seekanne/__ Froschbiss/__ Krebsschere etc. als Bepflanzung in diesem Bereich.


----------



## Nori (23. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Könnte man nicht so kleine Pflanzkübel mittels stabilen Draht an den Rand einhängen und diesen dann von Außen zuwachsen lassen?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Frank1960 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo


Ich glaube, ich weiß, was ich mache. Ich habe noch sehr viele Bruchsteine im Garten.
Wenn ich die schön sauber mache, kann ich die doch bestimmt mit Silikon auf dem Rand kleben. Im flachen Bereich ( auf dem Bild links ) kann ich ja dann Stufen bauen und die verschiedenen Pflanzen pflanzen. Im tiefen Bereich ist eine Seerose, die da auch schon sehr lange drin sein muß, denn im Sommer war fast die ganze Fläche voll mit Blätter war aber leider nur zwei Blüten aber das wird meine nächste Frage werden.

Ich werde aber erst mal den Filter und die Pumpe testen, ob ich sie brauche, weiß ich nicht aber sicher ist sicher.

Danke schon mal für die netten Antworten, wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muß:
Bei der ersten Antwort war ich erst mal geschockt und wollte alles zuschütten, weil einfach was behauptet wurde, ohne die *genauen* Verhältnisse vom Istzustand zu wissen.
Auch war es keine richtige Antwort auf meinen Ausgangsfrage " Was mach ich nur ", da hätte ich mir gerne Vorschläge zur Gestalltung gewünscht. Da man ja an dem Bild das eigendliche Problem sofort erkennt und das ist nun mal dier Rand und das Umfeld um dem Teich.

Es grüßt 

Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank, das Du nicht die gewünschten Antworten bekommen hast mag aber auch an der sehr offenen Fragestellung gelegen haben. 
irgendwie gibts jedenfalls immer nen Ergebnis. 
Wenn Du Silikon einsetzt denk dran Aquariensilikon zu nehmen, das andere ist nicht gut für den Teich. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel

edit : die Hinweise zur Fischhaltung würde ich an Deiner Stelle trotzdem ernst nehmen und mal drüber nachdenken. Gibt aber genug Threads dazu , wo man das nachlesen kann.


----------



## Frank1960 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Wuzzel ( komischer Name aber wenns so ist ) 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Hallo Frank, das Du nicht die gewünschten Antworten bekommen hast mag aber auch an der sehr offenen Fragestellung gelegen haben..



Da gebe ich Dir ja recht aber genau desshalb habe ich ja das Bild dabei gemacht. OK, werde nächstes mal genauer fragen.



Wuzzel schrieb:


> edit : die Hinweise zur Fischhaltung würde ich an Deiner Stelle trotzdem ernst nehmen und mal drüber nachdenken. Gibt aber genug Threads dazu , wo man das nachlesen kann.



Da habe ich schon einiges hier gelesen unter anderem auch ein Profil:



> Teichgröße in m²
> 6 m2
> Größte Teichtiefe in m
> *0,60*
> ...



Und der Teich liegt in einer viel kälteren Gegend. Ich werde die Fische ( es sind ja __ Stichlinge ) auf jeden Fall drin lassen, weil ich ja auch nicht weiß wohin damit, denn ich habe hier irgendwo gelesen, dass das Aussetzten ja verboten ist.
Töten kommt auch nicht in Frage.

Frank


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir ein 

:willkommen

zum Thema Fischhaltung und Mindesttiefe gibt es ja bereits genügend Threads.
Du hast da auch wieder ein Extrembeispiel herausgesucht.
Generell ist 1m bei vielen Fischarten ausreichend (mehr ist natürlich immer besser).
Vorausgesetzt das nötige Volumen ist auch vorhanden.
Je tiefer das Wasser ist desto geringer sind auch die Temperaturschwankungen im Sommer.
Aber lass die Fische heuer so wie sie die letzten Jahre auch waren, achte dass bei strengem
Frost eine Stelle im Eis offen bleibt. (damit die Gase entweichen können)
So nun aber zu deiner eigentlichen Frage.
Ich bin kein Freund von Schalen, wobei mein erster Teich auch eine Schale war.
Zum bepflanzen ausserhalb der Schale eignet sich sehr gut das __ Pfennigkraut, das bildet
große Ausläufer und vermehrt sich auch recht gut.
In dem Rand der Teichschale kannst du __ Brunnenkresse und __ Bachbunge sehr gut einsetzten
auch diese verdecken schnell einen Teil deines schwarzen Randes.
Auf der rechten Seite deines Teiches würde ich so wie es Annett bereits geschrieben hat
ein __ Schilf einsetzen auch etwas höhere Lilienarten machen sich recht gut.
An Seerosen würd ich schauen, dass du eine schwachwachsende Sorte erhältst, damit
nicht dein ganzer Teich zugedeckt ist.
Als Unterwasserpflanzen eignen sich ausgezeichnet __ Wasserpest und __ Tausendblatt.
All dies kannst du aber erst im zeitigen Frühjahr machen.
Und wer weis, vielleicht findest du ja nächstes Jahr so viel gefallen an deinem Teichlein,
dass du es sogar vergrößerst, Platz ist ja laut Foto vorhanden

LG Markus


----------



## Nikolai (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank,

wenn man sich als Dummi vorstellt, ohne einen Vornamen zu nennen, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn man auch so angesprochen wird.



> Bei der ersten Antwort war ich erst mal geschockt und wollte alles zuschütten, weil einfach was behauptet wurde, ohne die genauen Verhältnisse vom Istzustand zu wissen.
> Auch war es keine richtige Antwort auf meinen Ausgangsfrage " Was mach ich nur ", da hätte ich mir gerne Vorschläge zur Gestalltung gewünscht. Da man ja an dem Bild das eigendliche Problem sofort erkennt und das ist nun mal dier Rand und das Umfeld um dem Teich.



Die genauen Verhältnisse habe ich sehr  wohl anhand des Fotos erkannt. Da Du ja auch noch Deine Wunschvorstellungen mit Deinen Falschangaben im Profil beschrieben hast, war das einfach die naheliegenste Antwort. Ich bin mir da ziemlich sicher, daß Du sehr schnell erkennen wirst, daß das die Beste Lösung ist. Bevor Du da jetzt viel Arbeit reinsteckst und nacher doch wieder alles abreißen mußt, hast Du den Winter über ja noch genügent Zeit darüber nachzudenken.

Steine mit Silikon an einem Polyesterteich festzukleben hält auf Dauer nicht. Ich würde den Außenbereich im Niveau angleichen und flache Bruchsteine so plazieren, daß sie den Rand überdecken. Die Fugen und Lücken dazwischen bepflanzen mit klein bleibenden Gartenpflanzen. 



> War gestren extra noch mal am Teich und habe die Tiefe nachgemessen.
> Die Länge ist 2,8 m, die Breite ist 1,6 m.





habe ich etwas übersehen?

Deine Angaben sollten schon ehrlich sein. Wenn ich die Grashalme und Steine ins Verhältnis setze mit Deinen Maßangaben hast Du entweder sehr breite Grashalme und übergroße Pflastersteine, oder ein defektes Maßband.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nori (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Naja, wenn die Maßangaben stimmen würde es eine Teichtiefe von ca. 45 cm bedeuten (bei ca. 2000 Litern Gesamtinhalt).
Ich persönlich würde schauen, dass ich die Bewohner noch gut über den Winter bekomme und im Frühjahr (vorausgesetzt man hat Interesse an einem Teich) die Sache etwas ausbauen.
Die jetzige Wanne ist doch gut für einen Filterteich oder als Reservoire für einen Wasserfall (hier könnte man auch die vorhandenen Filterkomponenten einsetzen) etc. zu verwenden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Piddel (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank,

auch von mir ein   hier im Forum.

Vielleicht hilft ja eine Verbreiterung der Uferzone nebst Ufermatten um eine schönere Randgestaltung zu bekommen.

Werde diesen Beitrag verfolgen, weil ich selbst im Frühjahr eine größere Schale als Zweitteich anlegen will und auch eine optimale Randgestaltung plane.   Meine bisherige hat sich übrigens bestens als Pflanzenvermehrungsbecken ( Ableger ) bewährt.


----------



## Frank1960 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Deine Angaben sollten schon ehrlich sein. Wenn ich die Grashalme und Steine ins Verhältnis setze mit Deinen Maßangaben hast Du entweder sehr breite Grashalme und übergroße Pflastersteine, oder ein defektes Maßband.



Ich weiß nicht, kennen wir uns?
Mit Sicherheit nicht!
Du unterstellst mir unehrlichkeiten.
Ich glaube, ich bin in der Lage richtig zu messen. ( alleine vom Beruf her )
Jetzt frage ich mich aber, weißt Du überhaupt was messen ist?

Naja, soll mir auch egal sein.

Zum anderen, ich habe mich nicht als " Dummi " vorgestellt, sondern als " Teichdummi ".
Soviel Zeit müßte eigendlich sein!

Zu dem Vergleich mit dem Grashalmen, kann ich nur noch eins sagen:

Bei jedem Foto sind die im Vordergrund stehenden Pflanzen immer optisch größer als die im Hintergrund. Daran willst Du die Abmessungen errechnen?
Ach ja und die Abmessungen der Steine habe ich Dir ja auch bestimmt schon verraten.



Frank


----------



## Nikolai (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank,
daß Du nicht ehrlich mit Deinen Angaben bist, hast Du ja selber geschrieben. 


> Jetzt frage ich mich aber, weißt Du überhaupt was messen ist?


Ich kann messen


> War gestren extra noch mal am Teich und habe die Tiefe nachgemessen.
> Die Länge ist 2,8 m, die Breite ist 1,6 m.


kannst Du messen?

Keine weiteren Kommentare


----------



## Frank1960 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Ach ja, ich sehe grade!

Registriert seit 17.10.2010 also auch noch ein Neuling hier im Forum.
Jetzt verstehe ich, da muß man ja was schreiben.

Sorry aber solche Discos brauche ich nicht.


----------



## Annett (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo.

Na nun wollen wir doch mal sachlich bleiben und nicht persönlich werden... 
Und die Disco, die bleibt bitte da, wo sie hingehört (bei der Jugend). 


Auch ich habe mich schon mehrfach beim Betrachten des Bildes gefragt, ob die Größenangaben wirklich stimmen können. 
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann frage ich mich das immer noch. 
Ein Foto ist & bleibt nun mal leider zweidimensional und kann täuschen.... 


Aber auch ich würde Dir, lieber Frank, vorschlagen, den Winter schon mal für die Planung einer möglichen Teichvergrößerung zu nutzen. Dazu kann man wunderbar in den Useralben/Galerien andere Teiche anschauen oder sich bei den Fachbeiträgen schlau lesen.
Ob und wann Du den Plan dann umsetzt, bleibt doch allein Dir überlassen! 
Nichts ist (für uns Teichverrückte) schöner, als im warmen Wohnzimmer von einem sommerlichen Teich zu träumen, außer tatsächlich daran zu sitzen/werkeln. Wenns dann auch noch der neue Traumteich sein soll - um so besser. 
Jetzt im Winter haben mehr User Zeit um ihre Erfahrungen und Ideen beizusteuern. Ab dem Frühjahr sitzen alle viel lieber an ihren Teichen...
*
Ich* an Deiner Stelle würde also zumindest zweigleisig fahren und sowohl für das Becken, als auch für einen größeren Teich Ideen sammeln.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (24. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank,

ich glaube schon, dass Du ichtig gemessen hast - ich hab hier auf seite 46 mal die Teichschalenmaße angesehen, der 2000er hat 2,75 x 2 x 1 m.

In deinem Profil steht als Tiefe 85cm, bei Deinem Stichlingsbesatz sehe ich da keine Probleme mit der Überwinterung - aber wenns andere Fischies werden, dann schon - obwohl Du nicht weit weg von mir wohnst, kanns doch schon mal unter -10°C bei uns werden.

Vielleicht baust Du ja einen großen Teich, dann kannst Du den kleinen wunderbar als Pflanzenteich nutzen.

Ansonsten würd ich obenrum Steinfolie drauflegen und auf diese die angesprochenen Polygonalplatten. Dort wo das Wasser drüberläuft könntest Du ja wenn Du magst noch was kleines drannsetzten oder ein Uferpflanzenbeet gestalten oder ....

Viel Erfolg


----------



## molmax (25. Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo.....Für die Randgestaltung schau die einmal meine 2 kleinen Teiche an.....vielleicht ist es etwas für dich..


LG


----------



## Wanderra (28. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Was mach ich da nur?*

Hallo Frank

Das mit den Tips geben ist so eine Sache, da ja jeder einen eigenen Geschmack hat. Was ich schön finde, muss Dir noch lange nicht gefallen! Man kann mit Natursteinen,mit alten Baumwurzeln, Gräsern,Tonvasen usw. das Umfeld gestalten, es gibt keine Grenzen. Schön ist, was gefällt. 
Du mußt nur beachten das Dir keine Pflanzen das Wasser aus dem Teich saugen bzw. Erde in den Teich laufen kann!
Allerdings haben die anderen hier recht damit wenn sie sagen, das Du eventuell in Betracht ziehen solltest die ganze Sache zu vergrößern. Glaub mir es lohnt sich!
Ich war immer gegen einen Teich, heute kann ich mir nichts schöneres vorstellen. Mein erster Teich hatte ca.3000l Fassungsvermögen, ich hab ihn zweimmal umgebaut, und bin jetzt bei 8500l . Wenn ich mehr Platz hätte, wäre er noch größer geworden.
Also mach bitte keine Schnellschüsse , lass Dir Zeit und plane genau! Dann kannst Du es später auch richtig geniessen!

Gruß Jens


----------

